# Ascriptin for Arthritis?



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Is anyone using it? My vet recommended it before trying something stronger since Chama's liver values are a little high. 

I've given it to her a few times now and don't think I'm noticing a difference but it's been so damp and cold it would take a lot to notice a difference. 

Ugh--I hate this! When she is in pain she actually chews on her joints!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We used it on Cassidy. It's a NSAID, so there are the usual risks. She was on it for a month or two after we pulled her off Deramaxx for rising kidney values, but it didn't seem to help much, so we put her on Metacam, which did the trick. The dose was 1/2 a pill per day, or maybe twice a day, sorry I can't remember for sure.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks!

My vet said 2 pills every twelve hours. So far I've given her 2 in a 24 hour period. He didn't say it had the same risks though! Now I will have to obsessively research that! 

Maybe I'll use willow bark instead. I think I'll check side effects on that. 

I just found an article recommending SAM-e for arthritis. I wish I could just wave a magic wand and make her feel better! She's so stiff right now and has been extra playful with Rafi so that's not helping!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

why don't you try Adaquin if you are worried about the liver? there are alot of alternatives, including adding more essential oils to the diet, they had anti-inflammatory properties also primrose oil is a great arthritis supplement. antioxidents also have value in helping arthritis.
metacam is supposed to be the easiest on the liver, and its now in people pill form. your vet can call a prescription into walmart a 30 day prescription is only 4.00

debbie


----------

